# Take Action on Colorado's Right to Float Bill!



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Just FYI - the state constitution forbids an expansion of a bill beyond it's title. The bill, as titled, can not be amended to include all members of the paddling public as it mentions only commercial users in it's title.


----------



## wild bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Please call/e-mail as many senators as you can and ask them to support HB1188. 

It may not be exactly what we want, but it is a step in the right direction.

Below is a list of senators and contact info.

Senator Gail Schwartz 303-866-4871 E-mail: [email protected] 
Senator Evie Hudak 303-866-4840 E-mail: [email protected] 
Senator Betty Boyd 303-866-4857 E-mail: [email protected]
Senator Bruce Whitehead 303-866-4884 E-mail: [email protected]
Senator Rollie Heath 303-866-4872 E-mail:[email protected] 
Senator Abel Tapia 303-866-2581 E-mail:[email protected]
Senator Mark Scheffel 303-866-4869 E-mail:[email protected]
Senator Shawn Mitchell 303-866-4876 E-mail: [email protected] 
Senator Suzanne Williams 303-866-3432 E-mail:[email protected] 
Senator Ken Kester 303-866-4877 E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

One click link to mail all of the senators listed above is found here (it didn't work on MB):
Mailto Link


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

*Utah's precedent*

Go to:

http://www.americanwhitewater.org//content/Article/view/display/full/id/30703/

http://kcpw.org/blog/local-news/2010-04-02/utahs-reputation-damaged-by-stream-access-bill-trade-group-says/


----------

